# Electrolytes



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i've seen different places people talk about giving electrolytes:

do you give them? why or why not?

if you do give them when: before/during/after conditioning/competition?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Subbing. I've tried giving my Arab electrolytes when he has very runny stool, but he will not touch his water when I add them to it. Curious how others get their horses to take them in (and why).


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

What are electrolytes? Oversimplified they are minerals. Minerals a horse looses through work and needs replenished are Na and Cl (salt), Ca, K and Mg. These needs are easily met through diet. Forage complimented with a quality loose mineral and vitamin blend is all you need. The fancy packaged horse electrolytes are nothing more than a loose mineral blend with less minerals and no vitamins. A heat stressed horse will respond to additional K and that's easily supplied with Lite salt from the grocery store. Providing a bucket of loose salt and a separate bucket of quality loose minerals next to your water souce is all most horses need. What qualifies as a quality mineral blend? The first thing I look at is salt. Salt is cheap so I don't want to pay a premium for it in mix. Look for something around 25%. Salt improves the palatability. Look for 2x Ca unless you feed alfalfa. Vitamin A is another nutrient I focus in on. A value around 100,000 IU/# is great. My area has an excess of Se so I don't want extra added if possible. After that I find everything falls into :good to excellent values. It can't be alfalfa or grain based as those are designed to be top dressed only. They will otherwise eat the entire bucket candy.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I use Smartlytes from Smartpak during the summer months for my mare. Last summer, she stopped sweating and was not drinking enough water. Our summers are brutally hot and humid. After starting her on the electrolytes, she had to have a second water bucket added to her stall and with the addition of One AC, began sweating normally again.
@Acadianartist - from Smartpak, they come in pelleted form and were just added to her grain. For me, they are easy and convenient. They cost me $13 dollars a month and are autoshipped every 28 days.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> i've seen different places people talk about giving electrolytes:
> 
> do you give them? why or why not?
> 
> if you do give them when: before/during/after conditioning/competition?


Yes, we regularly use elytes before, during, and after endurance competitions. I rarely use it for conditioning.

Our rides are in humid, often hot climates and generally involve a lot of elevation change. These horses are working hard, so are not able to replenish in the timeframe of a competition without supplementation.

What type of elyte program works for your horse depends a lot on the horse in question. Of our 4, each one has a slightly different protocol to account for their body type and personal preferences. Rather like saddles, one size does not fit all. In general, we start the supplementation the night before the event, the morning of, in each hold, and then at least one dose after the competition has ended.

Most horses are dosed via oral syringe. Phin is a not a big fan of that and a good eater, so his are mixed into his wet mash. However, if for some reason he doesn't eat that mash, he will get dosed orally.

There are LOTS of elytes on the market.. they vary from almost no serious content to being super high test - be sure to read the label to understand what you are or aren't getting. Personally, we use Enduramax, Perform N Win, and a No Salt mixture regularly, with some Lyte Now and some CMPK liquid always on hand just in case.




Left Hand Percherons said:


> What are electrolytes? Oversimplified they are minerals. Minerals a horse looses through work and needs replenished are Na and Cl (salt), Ca, K and Mg. These needs are easily met through diet. Forage complimented with a quality loose mineral and vitamin blend is all you need.


At least on the east coast, it is very, very rare to find a horse than can successfully compete in an endurance event without some type of elyte supplementation - the loss during the event is simply too high to overcome through diet alone.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

An electrolyte is a substance that produces an electrically conducting solution when dissolved in water. Electrolytes carry a charge and are essential for life. All higher forms of life need electrolytes to survive.

Far as the important electrolytes that are tested for, in human medicine anyways, when a Doctor orders an electrolyte test, they are Potassium,Sodium and chloride


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

When horse sweat, they loose electrolytes.I don't use them, because I do not live where hroses would sweat enough to get an electrolyte imbalance. (Don't use them for myself either, lOL
When friends have hauled south for major horse shows, they used electrolytes
Endurance horses of course, have electrolytes given, as they have sustained periods of high activity
As stated, my horses maintain an electrolyte balance by providing a salt source (NaCL ), and t getting the rest from diet
However, my horses like Gatorade, and if more electrolytes are needed, adding Gatorade works for me, for what I do, and where I live


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I use electrolytes, particularly in Summer as we show in hot hot hot places and the horses work hard and sweat gallons. I will add some to their supplement a few days before we go (I use the powdered Perfect Balance electrolytes) and will take paste/tube with me to shows which are going to hot and/or hot/humid. My horse is used to mountain temps, so going down where it is 20 degrees hotter and which is more humid takes a toll on her. I don't always give the tubed electrolytes at shows, but if it is particularly hot and she has produced more than usual sweat, I do. I don't usually give them at home.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

subbing r/t a thirst for knowledge


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Subbing. I've tried giving my Arab electrolytes when he has very runny stool, but he will not touch his water when I add them to it. Curious how others get their horses to take them in (and why).





I have used electrolytes on my horses when competing in the desert over several days, mine won't take the powder, mixed with water, pellet, etc. forms. I use an electrolyte paste that comes in a tube, you administer it just like wormer. Easiest way I have found to end the battle with my stubborn guys.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

CA VA shooter said:


> I have used electrolytes on my horses when competing in the desert over several days, mine won't take the powder, mixed with water, pellet, etc. forms. I use an electrolyte paste that comes in a tube, you administer it just like wormer. Easiest way I have found to end the battle with my stubborn guys.


So I'm curious, is the paste enough, or do they also need to drink lots of water along with it? My Arab does get sweaty and hot as our weather can go from one extreme to another very quickly, but he's quite fussy at shows and won't drink much. I bring his own bucket so it smells familiar, but you know the saying, you can lead a horse to water...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> So I'm curious, is the paste enough, or do they also need to drink lots of water along with it? My Arab does get sweaty and hot as our weather can go from one extreme to another very quickly, but he's quite fussy at shows and won't drink much. I bring his own bucket so it smells familiar, but you know the saying, you can lead a horse to water...


The elytes will stimulate him to drink. 

If he is fussy about drinking at shows, have you tried bringing water from home as well as his bucket? Some horses are not good about drinking strange water.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> So I'm curious, is the paste enough, or do they also need to drink lots of water along with it? My Arab does get sweaty and hot as our weather can go from one extreme to another very quickly, but he's quite fussy at shows and won't drink much. I bring his own bucket so it smells familiar, but you know the saying, you can lead a horse to water...


Yes, electrolytes promote drinking (think of just the Na Cl, combined in salt )
Do not give electrolytes to a horse already dehydrated

At shows, besides bringing some from home (good for one day shows, not practical for shows that are several days in length, you can also start adding something like Koolaid to the water at home, thus making the water away from home, familiar
I always find that horses will drink fine, after they have worked for awhile, be it on the trail or at home. First day in the mountains, most horses won't drink that fast flowing river water. Once they have gone some miles, that water tastes okay1
I also use sloppy wet beet pulp at shows, with some salt added, to get a horse drinking
Here is a good link on when electrolytes should be given to ahorse
Feeding Electrolytes to Horses | The Feed Room

My horses fall into the group that don't need additional electrolytes,besides the NaCl in salt, as I don't show down south, and even riding in the mountains here, horses never sweat for extended periods
If I endurance rode, showed down south, that would change


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

^ Yes, to the responses about water. 


Another trick I have used on one of my mothers horses was to add Gatorade (a little at a time) in the week prior to traveling so he became familiar with the taste. I hauled water from home to the show, but a water tank is only so big and wont last 4 days, so I would fill his buckets from the tank and the local water then his Gatorade. Worked like a charm on him, he refused to drink water at new places and after dealing with him tying-up and acting a fool the Gatorade method was a lot cheaper and easier to deal with. We also used the paste on this guy.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Forgot to add a link to the stuff I used, there are several out there that are good, this one I just happen to find at every feed store. Plus I like the tubes, they are sturdy and thick so I wash and keep a few empty ones on hand in case I need to make a bute paste and treat a horse. It is easier than using the bolus gun.


https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87c416-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

CA VA shooter said:


> Forgot to add a link to the stuff I use
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87c416-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5



Great example of knowing what you need the product for and then reading the label to understand it.

The Electro-Plex, per dose, provides:
calcium: 375 mg
potassium: 500 mg
magnesium: 500 mg
sodium chloride: 625 mg


Endura-max, KER's electrolyte paste, provides:
calcium: 900 mg
potassium: 4,300 mg
magnesium: 180 mg
sodium: 6,600 mg
chloride:14,000 mg


SmartLytes, by SmartPak, provides:
calcium: 1.2-1.7%
potassium: 4,100 mg
magnesium: 640 mg
sodium: 6,150 mg
chloride: 12,900 mg


Lots of differences!


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Great example of knowing what you need the product for and then reading the label to understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there are lots of differences. T


he important thing to remember when deciding on electrolytes is that some horses may still not drink even after being given electrolytes, so therefore they may become even more dehydrated upon being given the electrolytes. I always recommend you contact your vet with any questions about which "strength" to use if your not sure. Not only is the paste I use accessible at almost every feed store, but it is much milder. I can always give more when needed. (This was all advice I received from vet who knows my horses after I had to resort to the paste when out of town) I noticed my vet carried the same one in his trailer along with a few others to suit the needs of his individual horses.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Phantom said it best. I use Perform n Win and a similar product made in Canada.
I start the night before travelling so they drink more and get pre-hydrated before a hot trailer trip. Then morning and night, each vet check and after the ride. Again, to promote drinking before hitting the road.
I make sure they drink and pee. 

I mix it with water and applesauce and give it with a seringue. I practice at home with diluted applesauce; usually a positive association.
@CA VA shooter I like the Gatorade idea. I had tried apple juice but it wasn't a success. (Mare still didn't drink the strange water)


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

so here is my next question on the process: i've seen a lot of endurance rides it's given midpoint.

is it the saltiness of the electrolyte that encourages your horse to go drink right "now", or is it something where we give it day before to pre-hydrate, give it midday of the ride then figure that in another hour or 2 or 3 when you get to the next watering hole instead of refusing now the horse is thirsty.

I guess to simplify: how do you determine when to give them based upon when you may have water available next


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> I guess to simplify: how do you determine when to give them based upon when you may have water available next


I don't know of any fixed timeframe; no give elytes and in 30 minutes horse will be thirsty formula (wouldn't that be lovely!). We always try to pre-load, though that only works on a fairly short term basis, as they will just pee out the excess. Then dose often enough the horse will hopefully drink every opportunity water is available. How often is 'often enough' depends on various factors like the weather, the terrain, speed, and the size and muscling of the horse (heavier horse = more elytes needed).


----------

